# Tru-oil Curing time.



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I am trying to finish some wood handles using tru-oil... The first coat seemed to dry hard as a rock within 24 hours... I applied the second coat and its been 3 days and its still tacky... Any ideas on the cure time?

I am worried I have to strip it back down and refinish.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Tru Oil is nothing more than a danish oil, and Birchwood Casey recommends 24 hours for the first coat, and 12 hours between coats after that. You didn't mention whether the handles were raw wood (versus re finishing), but if they were raw wood I would guess your second was too heavy and/or not wiped off. It's common with danish oil to apply it, wait, and then wipe off the excess, though that's not exactly how BC describes the process. Regardless, it shouldn't be sticky after 3 days and you will probably be able to remove the goo with just mineral spirits.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. It was raw wood. I used BLO first and let dry for 3 days prior to applying the tru-oil. I will wipe down and refinish.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Had to sand down completely... 

I managed to sand down and apply BLO. I will let is dry for 24 hours before applying the next coat.

Would BLO be enough protection for a knife handle?

The wood is zebrawood if that helps. Would be used for fishing.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by "enough protection". I mean, a lot of guys just put a coat of BLO on axe handles and other outdoor tools and reapply on some frequency. But BLO is about as poor a finish for anything (IMHO) as you can find. It has no moisture resistance, so the wood may well stain with blood and whatnot. I would want some kind of film finish, personally. I think the tru oil would have worked well, maybe the first coat of BLO caused the problem. At this point (if it was me) I would let the BLO cure a little, no additional coats, then top coat with a good varnish....preferably not a urethane formula. Or go back to the Tru-oil, you indicated earlier that the first coat dried hard as a rock....maybe you should have stopped there.


----------

